# Same ole, Same Ole on Amazon



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dropped in on Amazon and the first thing that caught my eye was a question about the font size on the Kindle, how to change it, does it cause a glare, will I need my glasses??   Leslie I can't tell you how many times I use your book STILL to look up answers I have to questions. There does seem to be less activity over there... anyone else think so?

Linda


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda
  I'm not so sure about it be less active, but your right about the same question being ask,  but we were all newbies once.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

JAH, you have a point there & I know I asked my share of questions. I think one reason is when we receive our Kindle we are so excited we don't take the time to read the instructions. I was so anxious to start a book I did it all backwards. I'm guilty too!

Linda


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

The only reason that I feel more at ease here is because some of the people on the amazon broad are get a little unfrindly at times.  I feel I can post here with out being snap at for my thought.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jah said:


> The only reason that I feel more at ease here is because some of the people on the amazon broad are get a little unfrindly at times. I feel I can post here with out being snap at for my thought.


Yes, we will try to keep it all very civil and friendly. Questions are welcome, too!

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

jah said:


> The only reason that I feel more at ease here is because some of the people on the amazon broad are get a little unfrindly at times. I feel I can post here with out being snap at for my thought.


Yeah, but I try to give the Amazon people a little slack, because it can be very trying to see the same question day after day (almost hour after hour) by people that zoom in and don't bother to look at any previous threads or read the manual before they ask a question. I've sworn off the forums there several times after getting exasperated.

To put this in perspective, I used to read the operator's manual of cars I was going to buy before I would sign the papers. Maybe I'm just a careful shopper. I read the Kindle manual before I ordered it, also. It's the only way I can get info on whether something will do what I expect, there is way too much spin in product descriptions and advertisements.

Yes, I'm an engineering type.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I'm an engineering type.   


jmiked; Engineering types do not read manuals. Nor do they write them. They may have some other unbeknownst to us use for them.  I won't speculate.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Engineering types do not read manuals. Nor do they write them.


Au contraire. I read and have written manuals.


----------



## GuidedRocketLauncher (Oct 30, 2008)

I remember Back In The Day...

The two to three week wait for delivery...
(This was January/February)
Long before instant-Kindle-gratification arrived...

I drove myself crazy looking at the online manual, reading everything on the discussion board, and perusing the Amazon site.  By the time that little wonder arrived I felt I knew 95 percent of how it worked.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read the PDF of the User's Guide before my Kindle arrived as well.  So I completely don't get why some of the questions get asked on the Amazon forums.  I've only rarely seen a question about how it works that isn't addressed in the users guide.  And when I got mine (July), Mr. Windwalker was still putting finishing touches on his Complete guide so I was able to get it free. . .it pretty much told me anything the OEM guide didn't.

OTOH, because there's no efficient search tool, and there are literally thousands of threads, it's not surprising the same questions keep getting asked.  

This world is much better!

Ann


----------



## happypuppy007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I read the PDF of the User's Guide before my Kindle arrived as well. So I completely don't get why some of the questions get asked on the Amazon forums. I've only rarely seen a question about how it works that isn't addressed in the users guide. And when I got mine (July), Mr. Windwalker was still putting finishing touches on his Complete guide so I was able to get it free. . .it pretty much told me anything the OEM guide didn't.
> 
> OTOH, because there's no efficient search tool, and there are literally thousands of threads, it's not surprising the same questions keep getting asked.
> 
> ...


Yup, amazon isn't really the best set up as a 'message board' . I go there looking for quick answers so it's going to have those problems. When I want to find the real deal I find a message board like this 

Bah I can't wait to get my Kindle.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

GuidedRocketLauncher said:


> I remember Back In The Day...
> 
> The two to three week wait for delivery...
> (This was January/February)
> ...


Same here, though my wait was 5-6 weeks. I watched all the videos and read most of the reviews before I ordered (I gave up on the negative reviews when it became apparent that they were non-owners or simply Apple fanboys). After ordering, I still kept reading the board because it helped ease the pain of the seemingly endless waiting, and because I wanted to know everything I could about the Kindle so I could "hit the ground running" when it finally arrived. I didn't want to waste a minute reading the "instructions" when I could be reading BOOKS on my Kindle. lol


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I have begun to think that a lot of the posts on the Amazon board are from trolls, who -- now that they know that asking the same questions over and over annoy some of us -- are going out of their way to post questions that they know will annoy some of us.

So maybe it's better to just ignore the repeated questions, instead of expressing anger. That just feeds the trolls.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Khabita said:


> I have begun to think that a lot of the posts on the Amazon board are from trolls, who -- now that they know that asking the same questions over and over annoy some of us -- are going out of their way to post questions that they know will annoy some of us.
> 
> So maybe it's better to just ignore the repeated questions, instead of expressing anger. That just feeds the trolls.


You may be right. But we have a nice safe forum here so...ask away if you have questions. Or just blab to your heart's content...

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I do like it better here rather than the Amazon forums.  The Kindle forum there is a bit annoying


----------



## Badandy (Dec 4, 2008)

Although I don't have a kindle (I just got a Cybook Gen3), I wanted to chime in and say that, at least in the gadget world, refurbs are looked upon pretty highly.  Not only do they have the manufacturer's guarantee, but since they needed to be fixed they often undergo more extensive testing and quality control before being re-released into the market.  IMO, I don't think anyone should hesitate to pull the trigger on a Kindle if they're looking for one and one of them becomes available...

EDIT: Fixed typo


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Badandy, thank you for your comment. Glad to have you here...

L


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Badandy said:


> Although I don't have a kindle (I just got a Cybook Gen3), I wanted to chime in and say that, at least in the gadget world, refurbs are looked upon pretty highly. Not only do they have the manufacturer's guarantee, but since they needed to be fixed they often undergo more extensive testing and quality control before being re-released into the market. IMO, I don't think anyone should hesitate to pull the trigger on a Kindle if they're looking for one and one of them becomes available...
> 
> EDIT: Fixed typo


Hi, Badandy -

You finally made your decision! What swayed you to the Cybook? I remember you posting here a short while ago asking about the differences between e-readers or something to that effect, and I answered some.

Glad to see you are still here,

Marci


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

I have never understood the sheer volume of posts over there from people who are just posting to say why they don't want a Kindle or just to criticize it. If I don't like something, I move on to greener pastures. Those posts combined with the "<insert another ebook reader here> is better!" posts are the ones that annoy me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a great site because of the organization and the many great features Harvey has implemented. Bookklubs are one of my favorite new features! I find it very user friendly also. 

And for the most part we are a nice, friendly bunch.  

Linda


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Badandy, my husband would prefer refurbs for precisely that reason. He says someone had to touch a refurbed product and make sure it worked properly before sending it out.

I like it here much better than there. The search feature is my friend.    Unfortunately it's something they don't have there and the same questions are being asked over and over. Plus it's super friendly here.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

We are very friendly over here!  I pop in over there just to see what turmoil is going on.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I pop in over there to invite people over here...LOL

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I pop in over there to invite people over here...LOL
> 
> L


Because I'm still waiting for my Kindle, I was using the amazon discussions to try and get answers to my many questions. I found out about this group, probably from you, Leslie, and rarely go back. The mood is just better over here and I know if I have a question it will be answered, even if is just to be referred to the proper thread from a previous asker.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

It's also a shame Amazon doesn't put much effort into its forum software. Things like links and embedded pictures, not to mention italics, bolds, formatting, etc. just aren't available.

I think Amazon would do better to have some of the Kindle CS people posting in those forums to answer some questions, or to have a good FAQ posted at the top. User-generated content, such as reviews and forums, are something Amazon seems to thrive on, but it just doesn't seem to pay enough attention to making them really work. 

Thankfully, Harvey and the Kindleboards team have provided us all a great forum on which to hang out and talk about all things Kindle-related (or not).


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Engineering types do not read manuals.


<<waves>> Another Engineer that reads manuals. All manuals. I can't stand the thought not knowing if some kind of functionality exists but I can't intuitively find it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Lotus said:


> It's also a shame Amazon doesn't put much effort into its forum software.


I suspect that when they first implemented the forums they didn't expect near the volume of posts that the Kindle forum has. Most of the forums get maybe a few posts a day, and some go for weeks with no activity. I do think they should rethink their forums and enhance them, but I think that's probably where they were coming from.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

PS - I'm another engineer that read the Kindle manual cover to cover (or, um, you know).  I generally do read the manuals.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I downloaded the User Manual when I ordered my Kindle and read it over and over for the 3 days until My Kindleabra arrived.  I have never had a speck of trouble with her.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I popped my head in the other day:  same crap, different day.  I don't miss it.  Kindergarten is more advanced...they listen to the teacher!!  

Linda:  I couldn't agree more; same ole, same ole.  PERFECT EXAMPLE:  They (the other side) keep saying, "I'm mad, Amazon promised nothing over $9.99."  THEY NEVER PROMISED ANY SUCH THING...duh!!  I wish people would learn the difference between best seller list and such.  And the same age-old..."Can I buy it?...I'm overseas..."  AAAAAAAAAAHhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  OK...I'm done, I feel better, I vented, haven't done so in a long time; feels good.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I remember at one point someone on the Amazon board was keeping track of the number of times the "out of the USA" question was asked.  S/he'd just get on the thread and add in, "seven" or whatever number it was up to at that point.

It was probably someone from this board.  

I do appreciate the Amazon boards though.  I learned a lot there including about this board.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL Kindlemom!   If it was someone form here I'm sure they will let you know.  

I have to agree with you, if it were not for Amazon I would not be here.

Linda


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

It might be different if you could easily search for answers on that forum.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, granted; but come on...some don't give an ounce of effort before asking...They are lazy; a lot easier to ask and have everyone do the work for you.  Does Kindle work on a battery?  Does it have an on off switch??  Come on!!


----------



## Anju   (Nov 8, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I have to agree with you, if it were not for Amazon I would not be here.
> 
> Linda


Ditto - and Leslie of course -


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju said:


> Ditto - and Leslie of course -


Ah, thank you...


----------

